# It's possible to do retrofit headlight led from xenon?



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello!

I I would like to ask if it is possible to retrofit LED Headlight(normal Led not Matrix Led) from Xenon and if it's possible it would be necessary?

Thank you.

Regards!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For sure, you won't have all weather lights because the main switch has not the button..if you buy it you don't have the wiring and if you add them maybe a vag it enough.
If you don't use them, the connector is the same and they are retrofittable previous activation of course but about 1500€ min..


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi ManuTT,

Thanks for the reply! I just like to change the headlight for look better, I do not want to complicate with new features. Do you know where I can buy the headlight at a good price? And can i installed easily in my home or it's neccesary that someone installed me?

Thank you!

Regards.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

manuTT are you sure it's just a swap over? The LED unit has a separate ballest I thought? also would it not have MOT problems as the swapped LED unit would not have the adaptive light setting (when it moves up and down on start-up) This would mean an MOT fail in the UK. Might be different in other countries.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Any light has its unit so when you buy one it's only a change!
The coding part is that if lights with adaptive lights have different unit than lights without them so you can install led with less functions.
The startup is automatic so the drive side and if you can check in the electronic unit you can see the flag for led or xenon installed and other option.
Of course I say is doable because I did many upgrade with adaptive lights or new light with led on mk2's friends..someone had to change unit and someone just a coding..
Cheaper place is eBay,demo cars parts and you can always return the light in the worst case! But I'm confident..


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Any light has its unit so when you buy one it's only a change!
> The coding part is that if lights with adaptive lights have different unit than lights without them so you can install led with less functions.
> The startup is automatic so the drive side and if you can check in the electronic unit you can see the flag for led or xenon installed and other option.
> Of course I say is doable because I did many upgrade with adaptive lights or new light with led on mk2's friends..someone had to change unit and someone just a coding..
> Cheaper place is eBay,demo cars parts and you can always return the light in the worst case! But I'm confident..


This is encouraging. Do you know if any MK3 has successfully retrofitted the non-matrix LED headlights? If you do, I'm wondering how did it go (any wire cutting, any reprogramming, etc).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No one here has tried yet.. I did as I said but it's been a big job for us.
That car wasn't new like our so maybe on the TT, it's enough to change the lights and configure them with the cable without changing unit


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

I came across the technical drawings of the 3 types of headlights of the TT.
Thought you might be interested in your planned project. Sadly it does not show the connectors:


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

mj989 said:


> I came across the technical drawings of the 3 types of headlights of the TT.
> Thought you might be interested in your planned project. Sadly it does not show the connectors:


Where do you find this scheme?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you're interested in the electric schemes I can give those..


----------



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi

I got a conventional LED headlight (not matrix), the first thing to note is the lack of a pin in the xenon headlight and car wiring.























As expected, when the led headlight is placed in the xenon wiring, without any programming, it works the DRL (dimerization ok), main beam and arrow light. But the high beam (2 led sets) is not triggered.

Please send me the electric diagram so that we can understand if the missing pin/wire is just the dynamic arrow lights (and therefore only one coding might solve) or whether it will actually become a more complicated task to command the high beam.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Some coding are required I can tell you that..I'll look for the schemes soon


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the missing pin, is the number 8?
anyway, the situation is very though...some wires go to different places in the headlight unit so my advice is to don't try this upgrade..


----------



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi,

I think the smaller pins are relative to the leveling of the beam, nonexistent in the led model. So I did not give them relevance in that first moment. I honestly also do not see it as an easy or even safe modification. At the same time I have access to the piece and some experience in this type of modification. If you can help me with the electrical diagram would be cool out of curiosity and the challenge!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can log onto erWin for that, you can either subscribe or go pay per use.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

also led have auto levelling btw...I checked almost all pin and the led headlight is completely different than the xeno..inside there is another kind of electronic and it's managed by the can unit so you can't add some wire like other cases..
I can post the diagrams but I'm sorry to tell you it's not an easier retrofit


----------



## kostawr (Mar 4, 2020)

hi everybody!!
I am new here , and i am looking also for the same retrofit, finally is it possible ? kufatec offers adapters and dongle for xenon to led matrix which is more complicated (i think). 
please advice.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

My son wanted to do this on his Mk3. We went to a large audi main dealer in Austria and after spending about 40 mins with a tech guy there concluded that it wasnt possible for all sorts of reasons and if it was possible would also be unjustifiably expensive. If you persevere good luck. not something i would entertain.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it is possible, albeit time&money consuming...


----------



## kostawr (Mar 4, 2020)

hi, is there anyone who has complete this task?
I am trying to replace my xenon with led and i have prepare this electric diagram. based on the diagram there are different in some cables. cables 1-4 are for motor and the xenon have 4 cables instead 2 cables 1-2 in led light, the second different is the high beam light, in xenon light there is no high beam but there is connector T14b/8 (reflector motor) which is used as high beam, in led light there is separate high beam light connector t14b/9 .

So for high beam light i believe that with some modification with connector /8 & /9 high beam light will be ok.

for connector 1-4 (motor) i dont know how to fix it!!!!

Any advice???


----------



## Oscar80 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello. News on this retrofit?
Due a crash i have both my two bixenon headlights broken
and i'm interested in retrofitting with full led.
I'ts possible but adapters and apposite autoleveling ecu for led are necessary.
and then software coding.

is it right?


----------



## NNMAR (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone know if someone have sucess on this retrofit? Xenon to LED? Dont find nothing on internet about this.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, is feasible, a friend of mine moved from xenon to LED, but other than LED headlight units, other hw is needed


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

For unit 55. Headlight regulation, you may need a new/used unit or parameter for LED to load otherwise the high beam and/or turn signal may not work. Also note that cornering lamp may not work with retrofit when compare to the one from factory.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

seems a lot of hassle to me and im not sure why anyone would bother


----------



## NNMAR (Feb 4, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, is feasible, a friend of mine moved from xenon to LED, but other than LED headlight units, other hw is needed


Kevin thanks, are any chance of you ask your friend exatly what hw he need to do the job, because I really want do the same on mine.


----------



## NNMAR (Feb 4, 2021)

j77drs said:


> seems a lot of hassle to me and im not sure why anyone would bother


Unfurtenely I buy the car used and dont have chance to have option on led, and in my opinion the led headlights give the car much more sport and agressive look.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just talked to him, he says a rain sensor, the lights switch with the auto function and a control unit (4H4907357D) are needed, and also some wiring modification. Quite complex job, he told me. It has been done by a retrofit shop, he just bought all the necessary HD, then paid for the assembly



NNMAR said:


> Kevin thanks, are any chance of you ask your friend exatly what hw he need to do the job, because I really want do the same on mine.


----------



## NNMAR (Feb 4, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> just talked to him, he says a rain sensor, the lights switch with the auto function and a control unit (4H4907357D) are needed, and also some wiring modification. Quite complex job, he told me. It has been done by a retrofit shop, he just bought all the necessary HD, then paid for the assembly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, the control unit was the only thing I know that I need, because says in kufatec site, but rain sensor even if I have that , I need another? He dont need that plug adapters from kufatec or another ones ? Yes its really some complex job, do u know if the retrofit shop have some website or instagram or something to contact?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, From Auto Express this week.








Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if your car has the light/rain sensor already, I believe no need of it. For sure the kit Kufatec is selling should include all the necessary parts



NNMAR said:


> Thanks for the help, the control unit was the only thing I know that I need, because says in kufatec site, but rain sensor even if I have that , I need another? He dont need that plug adapters from kufatec or another ones ? Yes its really some complex job, do u know if the retrofit shop have some website or instagram or something to contact?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, From Auto Express this week.
> 
> Hoggy.


I think they're on about the led bulbs in normal headlights mate ,not the complete headlight unit fitted

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniele91 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello, kindly I would need some help with regards to the coding of the control unit. I have an audi TT MK3 8S and have fitted everything needed to switch from bi-xenon to FULL LED but my installer has problems with coding. Unfortunately I have had a car with not fully functional headlights for months, I hope you can help me guys. I am writing to you from Italy, forgive me if I write English incorrectly. Thanks a lot in advance everyone.


----------

